# Wife’s first Bird



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

It was an awesome hunt this morning. We had 4 strutters come in and she zipped the first one that gave her a clear shot. 10 1/2” beard 1” spurs. The only downfall was that when i chased after to grab him he turned and i grabbed his fan unintentionally and pulled out the feathers. So that was a big fat bummer. So if anyone has an idea how i can do a fan mount with the 19 feathers we retrieved. Please let me know!!! Hindsight being 20/20 i shouldn’t have chased after him. She smoked him hard and would have died pretty quick


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

bmoffit said:


> View attachment 831858
> 
> 
> It was an awesome hunt this morning. We had 4 strutters come in and she zipped the first one that gave her a clear shot. 10 1/2” beard 1” spurs. The only downfall was that when i chased after to grab him he turned and i grabbed his fan unintentionally and pulled out the feathers. So that was a big fat bummer. So if anyone has an idea how i can do a fan mount with the 19 feathers we retrieved. Please let me know!!! Hindsight being 20/20 i shouldn’t have chased after him. She smoked him hard and would have died pretty quick


Congrats to wife great bird bet she is hooked on turkey hunting


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Dang with a bow? What a gangster! Congrats to the lady.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Change your handle to the turkey wrangler, congratulations to Mrs bmoffit on a great bird !
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats to your wife. Still trying to catch some tail?


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Congrats to your wife. Still trying to catch some tail?


Funny guy!!! she was a little more than disappointed when i got back to her with the bird… 
But she understood


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

bmoffit said:


> Funny guy!!! she was a little more than disappointed when i got back to her with the bird…
> But she understood


It’s going to be tough to make a turkey fan from those feathers. Not only do you have the 19 feathers you pulled out but all the feathers in front of them. The shorter feathers in front hide the quill from the tail feathers.
Flight


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

#1 That is friggin awesome! Huge congratulations to your wife B! I know how hard you were working getting her on her 1st bird so kudos to you both man.
#2 Now about that plucked up retrieval you pulled off... From what you've told me about her I gotta ask, did she give you a black eye, or kick you in the nuts when you showed back up with the bird??? 🤭


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Namrock said:


> #1 That is friggin awesome! Huge congratulations to your wife B! I know how hard you were working getting her on her 1st bird so kudos to you both man.
> #2 Now about that plucked up retrieval you pulled off... From what you've told me about her I gotta ask, did she give you a black eye, or kick you in the nuts when you showed back up with the bird??? 🤭


thanks brother!!! For #1….. as far as for #2……. It was like looking into the eyes of a Black Mamba.. spitting venom… and she was in between me and the truck so i had nowhere to go…. Sat there with my thumb in my mouth taking it like a man..


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Namrock said:


> #1 That is friggin awesome! Huge congratulations to your wife B! I know how hard you were working getting her on her 1st bird so kudos to you both man.
> #2 Now about that plucked up retrieval you pulled off... From what you've told me about her I gotta ask, did she give you a black eye, or kick you in the nuts when you showed back up with the bird??? 🤭


What’s up Norm, I haven’t seen you posting about that boss Tom up have roosted…..oh never mind your still coaching second base !
Flight


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats to your wife.








Maybe she’d prefer something like this!

I also have some mostly finished fans you could sub in if necessary.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

B post a pic of your reconstruct effort so far on the fan, I think its looking great!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

it’s rough….
But these weren’t!!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Fan looks pretty good - did you lose all the secondary feathers?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Yankee#1 said:


> Fan looks pretty good - did you lose all the secondary feathers?
> After the fact… dumped the carcass. Then figured I’d give the fan a shot. If i get one I’ll use those
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

bmoffit said:


> View attachment 832401


I can tell you wrapped the bird in bacon. But tell me more because it looks like something I would eat ?
Flight


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I can tell you wrapped the bird in bacon. But tell me more because it looks like something I would eat ?
> Flight


marinade in oil,vinegar, Worcestershire, brown sugar, salt and pepper and brushed it with a Carolina BBQ sauce while on the grill!! I think you’d like it!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

bmoffit said:


> marinade in oil,vinegar, Worcestershire, brown sugar, salt and pepper and brushed it with a Carolina BBQ sauce while on the grill!! I think you’d like it!


I think I would also, turkey tends to be tough did you use a meat tenderizing hammer?
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I also see something green like a pepper ?
Flight


----------

